

Ask HN: Is Posterous "still" having engineering resources? - sinzone

After the Twitter acquisition I have no clue if someone over there is still working in maintaining the product. I'm seeing a lot of bugs lately - ex: the blog search engine doesn't work anymore.
======
jaddison
I agree. Posterous needs some love, or they should just shut it down. There
are a number of bugs cropping up.

